# My wifes hand carved lures



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

don't know how it happened but i lucked out, given the choice of jewelry, or power tools/fishing equipment, my wife will go for the power tools and fishing equipment.
Shannon knows more about wood working than I deo and she is the one that taught me how to work the lathe, not to mention, she is the one elbowing me at 4 in the morning saying "we going fihsing or what"?
anyway, here is a frog and a crawdad hand carve she made. It is amazing what she did with a piece of Alaskan Cypress, an exacto knife and some sanding sticks.

Hope ya'll like em.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice work...you should be proud of your wife!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Very nice stuff SH! Almost too nice to risk on fishin'!! 

Jeff


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

pretty neat stuff. thank for sharing


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all,
Brew, they will be fished, that is the nice thing about making your own, ya lose, make another one:biggrin: 
The crawdad is pretty neat, you tie your line on the front loop and it dives, tie on the rear loop and it acts as a surface plug.
I'll dig around and see if I can find some pics of the marbleized poppers she made on the lathe, they are pretty cool.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. They do look more for art than fishing...I would be proud to display them.


----------

